# Testing Pix for Brian!



## soflaquer (Feb 13, 2006)

TESTING!


----------



## buzzard (Feb 13, 2006)

mmmm those look good enough to eat.  

want to share the receipe? like whats the filling and how long and and what temp do you cook em'.  smoker or grill?


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 13, 2006)

LOL!  This was only a test, but since you asked, are you not familiar with ABT's?

Jeff


----------



## buzzard (Feb 14, 2006)

no, never heard of them.  i have grilled peppers and stuffed them with cheese once the peppers are cooked but what you have done there is way beyond what i have done.


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 14, 2006)

I posted a topic on this subject a while back ago.  Go to this link to learn about the fantastic little morsels we call ABT's!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=20

Jeff


----------



## buzzard (Feb 14, 2006)

thank you for linking me over that gives me the information i needed except your creamcheese and 4 cheese filler but im sure i can figure it out.

i do have one more question tho, how do i become a memeber of the order of the thin blue smoke?  ive looked around but cnat seem to figure it out.


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 14, 2006)

Buzzard,

The bestower of that honor is given by Brother Earl.  As you have been an active member in these discussion groups and have showed an appreciation and love for "Thin Blue Smoke", I hereby nominate you for consideration into the Order!

Confirmation will be given by Dutch (Earl).

Jeff


----------



## buzzard (Feb 15, 2006)

thank you for the nomination.  i am honored.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 15, 2006)

buzzard go here: "OTBS".

BTW-Welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!


----------



## paisley (Jun 20, 2009)

hello,
nice saying at the end dutch, well what this blue smoking?


----------



## desertlites (Jun 20, 2009)

Tbs=thin Blue Smoke


----------



## hoser (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, I've been wondering how to do the whole photo thing myself, so I guess this is a good place to start.


----------

